# biggest shrimp ever



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I really need to get a good digital camera. 

I stopped into Aqua tropics the other day, and saw some little fan shrimps. I have wanted one for my 35 gallon for a while, so I decided to get one. Then I noticed another tank at the bottom. I thought they were crayfish. 

No, it was just enormous fan shrimp. I bought the biggest one, he must be 5 inches long! One of thew ghost shrimp in that tank sat on his head for a while, and it looked comically small. I knew fan shrimp were bigger than normal, but I had no idea! 

It has been a few days and so far he seems fine. I have heard that larger shrimp are harder to acclimate and may be less tolerant of warmer water (I keen the tank around 78 F). But so far so good. Not very active, just siuts there looking huge with his fans spread. 

But, biggest... shrimp... ever!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Most fan shrimps are bigger than other shrimps we keep, and they are so cute especially if you get 4 or more in a tank. They'd line up in a row in the flow, like a bunch of little league baseball players practicing catchers ;-)


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Male or female ? Brown or some other colour ? I assume you mean Atyopsis moluccensis ? That's a nice size shrimp.. not likely going to grow much, if at all now, but an impressive size. Pic please ?


----------

